# universal for tubeframe pto



## jdecker94 (Jan 16, 2012)

so after looking at the pto knuckle i noticed on one part all the needle bearings are missing. so i dont need a whole new knuckle, just the universal. so if anyone knows where i can get one PM me. ive put new universals in before and its pretty easy if you got a decent hammer.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Have a bearing house close by? If so just take the old parts in and they can fit you with a new universal joint.


----------



## jdecker94 (Jan 16, 2012)

ill look around for one. id rather buy a universal then a whole new knuckle any day.


----------

